# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > برنامه نویسی مبتنی بر Microsoft .Net Framework > ابزارهای گزارش سازی >  تغییر دادن هدر گزارش با کد نویسی

## Sharif Lotfi

من میخوام که برنامه ام از یه تکست باکس تو محیط برنامه نویسی متنی رو بخونه و تو هدر گزارشم بنویسه
در ضمن از vb.net 2005 و کریستال ریپورت 2005 استفاده می کنم
چیکیر باید بکنم

----------


## Hamedm

> من میخوام که برنامه ام از یه تکست باکس تو محیط برنامه نویسی متنی رو بخونه و تو هدر گزارشم بنویسه
> در ضمن از vb.net 2005 و کریستال ریپورت 2005 استفاده می کنم
> چیکیر باید بکنم


سلام

چرا از Parameter Fields استفاده نمیکنید؟

در پناه حق موفق باشید و پرتوان

----------


## Sharif Lotfi

میشه لطفا بگین چه جوری باید این کارو بکنم
ممنون

----------


## vb341

از پارامتر فیلد باید استفاده کنی . اگر کدش رو پیدا کردم برات میزارم

----------


## vb341

اینم کدش :
Dim repform As New Form15
        Dim rpt As New CrystalReport2
        rpt.SetParameterValue("p1", ComboBox6.Text)
        rpt.SetDataSource(DataSet11)
        repform.CrystalReportViewer1.ReportSource = rpt
        repform.Show()

----------


## vb341

p1  اسم فیلد پارامتری هست  و combobox6  هم مقداری که از combo  خونده میشه که میتونی از text استفاده کنی

----------


## Sharif Lotfi

ممنون میشم

----------


## مطهر

Dim rpt1 As New CrystalReport1
 Dim txt1 As CrystalDecisions.CrystalReports.Engine.TextObject
txt1 = rpt1.ReportDefinition.ReportObjects("Text1")
txt1.Text = "Header Of Report"
CrystalReportViewer1.ReportSource = rpt1

----------


## Sharif Lotfi

تشکر از همه دوستان
ممنونم که وقت گذاشتین

----------

